# Which clay bar



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Picked up my first TT this weekend, nice silver 225. paint feels like its not been polished for a while so gonna give it a wash, clay, wax etc

after doing some reading on here etc got the shortlist of lime prime, light fantastic, red mist dodo products but not sure which clay bar to use, looking for a good easy to use clay that wont do any damage to the paint as it will be my first time claying.

thanks in advance.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Danny1 - I'm no expert when it comes to detailing but I have used a sonus green clay bar with soapy water as a lubricant.

It worked a treat and removed plenty of contamination without any kind of damage. Having read a few posts on claying though I think a lot of it comes down to advertising and price as they all seem to do the same thing.

Drop Dooka a PM he's probably your best bet for really good advice


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

kk thanks alot.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Seeing as you've already got some products from the fantastic Dodo Juice range, why not try some Dodo Juice Born Slippy Clay Lube and Dodo Juice Supernatural Detailing Clay.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/dodo ... -lube.aspx

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/dodo ... -clay.aspx


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Born slippy is one of the worst products i've used. i would rather go with megs clay and detailer.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

BH auto clay soft is so easy to use, gets my vote


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Dodo Juice has a yellow one (cant remember the name, basics of bling clay IIRC) which is really good. Personally i used Dodo Juice Gentle Grey or Swissvax Paint Rubber. But interestingly enough recently i tried 2 from a company called AMDetails (they are blue and green) and i loved the blue one, really cheap as well


----------

